# Fizzy drinks?



## ellie09

I've heard fizzy drinks are bad for the baby while your pregnant and you should limit the amount you drink. Is this true? I've been sticking to water since i found out i was pregnant and would kill for some lemonade :rofl:


----------



## Bexbex999

As far as I know fizzy is fine. Just dont have ones with sweetner in and try and avoid caffeine.


----------



## MissRhead

Fizzy drink is bad for you pregnant or not, but i was drinking LOADS of fruit juice and was told to limit it because of the acids, and i know fizzy drinks have acids in too, not sure weather their a diffrent sort mind. Sorry i couldnt be of more help lol xxx


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Well they drum into you to get your 5 a day, eat healthily etc, but thats applies even if you aren't pregnant too... 

I've been trying to eat healthily but still been eating and drinking what I want....all I could drink in the first few weeks was flat lemonade as it helped with my morning sickness! 

I'm now 31 weeks and still drink coke (do try to drink diet though, can't seem to stand the full fat/sugar stuff atm anyway :/), I don't think it will harm your baby, obviously water is better for little one buttt if you want lemonade...you have lemonade. 

Theres far worse things you could drink, like vodka! Or smoke in pregnancy etc...so go ahead I say :)

x


----------



## vicky9207

Im Not Quite Sure Im Sure That The Odd Fizzy Drink Wouldnt Do No Harm.


----------



## lyndsy

there ok as long as you dont drink them all the time, i've been drinking water and some fruit juices and some cola now and again.. lol :)


----------



## xkirstyx

i wouldnt worry about it to much the odd fizzy wont harm xxx


----------



## Kim T

I have craved pepsi the whole way through this pregnancy!!! I just bought the caffience free, 0 calorie one! 

They tell you that all this stuff is bad for you and baby but really if you listen to EVERYTHING they say then you wouldnt eat or drink anything! 

I have found that fizzy drinks does make my baby way more active though.. Maybe the noise of the fizz in there or the sugar or something :shrug:..


----------



## tasha41

Juice/fizzy drinks are full of calories your body doesn't register as "calories" because you're not eating them, you're drinking them, so as a general rule of thumb, nutritionists/doctors/dieticians will tell you to drink only milk and water. But fizzy drinks are no worse for you when you're pregnant than when you're not; it's only colas etc with caffiene you need to avoid, and you can still have those -- just limit yourself and drink them in moderation. So don't go drinking a 2L bottle of Coke everyday but a can here and there is okay.. :sick: (sorry, I hate Coke, so bad example! lol)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

fizzy stuff all i drink, lol. 
it is all i drank when pregnant with amber
cant drink water when pregnant, gives me extreme heartburn lol juices give me heartburn, robbinsons drinks make me feel sickly so its fizzy al the way :D


----------



## nov_mum

Ones with artificial sweeteners are fine to drink. Aspartame has a bad rap bad it's just a non-essential amino acid. Many of the proteins that make up aspartame are naturally occurring in breast milk. A by product of aspartame is formaldehyde which everyone gets their knickers in a knot about but there is far more formaldehyde released when your body breaks down a tomato. Just don't drink 2 litres a day of the stuff as anything apart from water would be bad for you if you drank that much.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I drink sprite a lot and fruit juice and water to me it seems safer then other stuff like dark pops that have caffeine and lots of sugar


----------



## trashit

No no fizzy drinks dont do any harm, just limit your caffine. I think its 200 mg a day the government advice you have of caffine. So you can still carry on drinking the fizzy and cups of tea as long as you stick to the guidelines! xx


----------



## orange zebra

to be honest i think thats stupid!!
& if you think its true drinking fizzy now and again will be fine!!

=]


----------



## toseland13

i drink fizzy drinks all the time. i hate water and hate milk so only squash is alternative but i enjoy limeade and lemonade and diet coke etc and im not gna stop drinking them, theres too much you cant do as it is so its not like im drinking wine or anything so im not worried at all!:flower:


----------



## cupcake

dont worry fizzy drinks are fine, its not good to drink too much caffeine as that passes along to the baby so one coke/diet coke a day is best, esp if you drink coffee too.
some people have a problem with the diet ones because of the sweetners used, so its best to limit that too, if you are worried. 
like someone said its not good for anyone to drink too much fizzy its loaded with sugar and isnt healthy for you preg or not, also its empty calories that just makes u put on weight, id rather eat cake or chips ( but thats just me). 
fruit juices are the same, so i think the things is everything in moderation!


----------



## myasmumma

xkirstyx said:


> i wouldnt worry about it to much the odd fizzy wont harm xxx

this :) but i wouldnt have excessive amounts


----------



## Jadey-x

Fizzy is fine! have some lemonade, dont go crazy! avoid caffiene, eat healthy! drink lots of water too, its really good for you. the odd fizzy wont hurt at all :D xx


----------

